# The babies will only use one udder!



## bluejaygirl101 (May 14, 2012)

My 2 goats kidded last week and I check their udders daily,well the babies favor one udder so the other udder gets very hard and I have to milk it out.But this is happening to both of the goats!Is this normal?I really dont want them to get mastitis and I have noticed that they kick them away when they try to suck on the other udder.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you mean they are only nursing off of one side of her udder? You can always milk the other side out once or twice a day. The other option is to tape the teat they are using to force them to the other one. But make sure she is milked out. If her one side is too full, the kids won't be able to nurse if properly.


----------



## hmnorwood (Apr 27, 2013)

Mine are doing the same thing. I had to milk her out on the unflavored side. Now at 9days old they seem to be evening out but I still milked her today because she was just so full! Babes are nursing and happy and healthy. My girl I think is just making more than they need!


----------



## hmnorwood (Apr 27, 2013)

Honestly it gave me opportunity to practice a bit because I am a newbie. The lady I got my does from said it happens with her others too.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I had that problem with MY Oberhasli doe. The twins were only eating from 1 side. I milked that side out twice a day and now that side is preferred by the little doeling!

Taping the favorite teat will force them to use the other one. You do need to milk it out at least twice a day as was mentioned, just to keep it from potentially getting mastitis and form swelling with edema, which will make the doe kick the kids away because it is painful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Grab one kid and teach it to the side being ignored. Every time you see them nursing, put that same kid on that teat. Eventually the kid will learn.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had the same thing happen several years ago. I had to hold her and hold the side they nursed on all the time and made them nurse the other side.


----------



## bluejaygirl101 (May 14, 2012)

Okay well I tried forcing them but the moms still keep kicking them away!Even after I milk them out just to see if they will suck they keep kicking.And One of the mom's udders is getting worse even though I milk it out twice a day.It gets pink and it's starting to get these little cuts on it.I have to hold her leg just to milk!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she sounds like she has chapped teats...get some udder butter and work it in several times a day until healed then after each milking...

I use whipped coconut oil with vit e oil added...works wonderfully...( makes a good face cream too )


----------

